# what good pair of headphones with 5.1 surround sound is good?



## marquita188

I know I've asked this question before, but I don't know that much about 5.1 headphones, so I want to learn more about them. And I think this is the right place to learn more.

which one is better. USB or 3.5mm AC97?
the more you spend the better?

KINYO KY-100 5.1 Channel Headphone - Retail $40.49

OKGEAR OK-800 5.1 Channel Surround Sound Headphones - Retail $41.99

Ezonics EZ-638 ESound 3D 5.1 Surround Sound Headphone - Retail $50.49

LTB LTB-AC97-M True 5.1 surround sound headphones with Mic -Retail $59.00

TRITTON TRI-UA501 5.1 USB Audio Thunder headset - Retail $75.00

LTB LTB-USB-M USB 5.1 surround sound Headset - Retail $82.99

or others I didn't put on this thread......


----------



## The_Other_One

I know very little about them, but DEFINELTY get 3.5mm.  USB would be just plain dumb because it would emulate another sound card.  Personally, I think USB soundcards are a waste because how USB works...  Well, unless you're just drawing power from USB


----------



## Adam Warren

LTB LTB-AC97-M True 5.1 surround sound headphones with Mic -Retail $59.00
I ordered these, there not here yet tho! they come with a mic, so im happy


----------



## 691175002

I suggest you read reviews on each option you have.  For example they said the most exepnsive one had very good surround sound but had weak base and gave it a 8 on 10.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=142&num=3
Just find reviews on google by typing the name of the product and review.
The LTB LTB-AC97-M True 5.1 surround sound headphones with Mic also performed very well: http://www.geekextreme.com/content/view/8274/20/1/3/.


----------



## lynx6200

I heard the $300 bose headphones are pretty nice, but unless you have cash to burn, Im sure you can get plenty of other comparable products for less.


----------



## Adam Warren

Here are the ones that i ordered http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1219592&Tab=11&NoMapp=0


----------



## marquita188

I'm leaning towards the KY-100 and the LTB headphones.
KY-100 because of all the cables it comes with and the LTB because of sound quality.


----------



## kof2000

yes the BOSE headphones are 300 dollars but you can split pay and pay only 11 dollars each month.


----------



## Gigabyte426

I would say the LTB w/ mic, cheap yet most respectable brand in the bunch.


----------



## marquita188

I when with the KINYO KY-100 5.1 Channel Headphone - Retail $40.49


----------



## Beyond

what will they be used for?  

are headphones the only option?


----------



## marquita188

Beyond said:
			
		

> what will they be used for?
> are headphones the only option?



listen to music, and no just the ones around my price range 30 - 60


----------



## Beyond

marquita188 said:
			
		

> listen to music, and no just the ones around my price range 30 - 60



what music genres do you generally listen to?


----------



## marquita188

Beyond said:
			
		

> what music genres do you generally listen to?



R&B, NewJack Swing, Soul, House, some Pop n Rock, etc.

and u?


----------



## Beyond

marquita188 said:
			
		

> R&B, NewJack Swing, Soul, House, some Pop n Rock, etc.
> 
> and u?



these would be great headphones for you, then:

http://www.headphone.com/products/headphones/earpad/grado-sr-60.php

and if you could up your budget a little bit more, you'll get much better:

http://www.headphone.com/products/headphones/earpad/grado-sr-60.php

the first headphones, called the Music Series Ones (MS-1s)

you'll need a decent sound card, though..


----------

